# Do rabbits fart?



## queenadreena (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm sure I've seen a similar topic somewhere, but is it a myth that rabbits can't actually fart?
I'm sure i've heard Mai Mai let out some... suspicious noises once or twice.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 18, 2008)

A breeder told me they cannot fart, but he also told me to take away all the rabbits water if they have diarrhea (which I'm pretty sure is wrong) so I don't think he's too reliable


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 18, 2008)

Um... I have Reveille... the rabbit who snores and snorts. Her and I were in the same room, alone, watching TV and somebody *broke wind* and it weren't me..

She also had a very surprised look on her face...


In case it ever comes up in convo.. Pigs love to toot..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 18, 2008)

If they cannot burp or throw up - where would all that gas go? they get gas - they eat hay - 

Believe me - we've heard Bo tootle a time or twenty!


----------



## tamnjo (Mar 18, 2008)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=74AzD2wfu-g]http://youtube.com/watch?v=74AzD2wfu-g[/ame]:brownbunny


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 18, 2008)

LOL, that was on here sometime ago Tamnjo, I was actually gonna put that here too. That is fake though. So funny though as well.

I've not had the experience of rabbit passing gas ever. I did hear a "suspicious" sound once though.

P.S. Tamnjo, how did you get that advert in your profile? That is awesome!:thumbup


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 18, 2008)

LOL at Bo! I heard they can't fart, too, but like Bo said, where does the gas go? I've never heard Rory or Tallulah fart, but I heard Cinnabun fart once. When he was lying on his back on my lap with his rear about a foot from my face. So, am I the only one who can claim having smelled a bunny fart?


----------



## JimD (Mar 19, 2008)

"pull my ear"


----------



## tamnjo (Mar 19, 2008)

> LOL, that was on here sometime ago Tamnjo, I was actually gonna put that here too. That is fake though. So funny though as well.
> 
> I've not had the experience of rabbit passing gas ever. I did hear a "suspicious" sound once though.
> 
> P.S. Tamnjo, how did you get that advert in your profile? That is awesome!:thumbup




lol. too bad, i thought it was really funny aswell!

Thanks, i found it on my local shelter website:brownbunny


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Mar 19, 2008)

I love that video :biggrin2:!

I'm yet to witness, or smell, a bunny fart :rofl:.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 19, 2008)

i dont know if bunnies fart but my dogs sure do :embarrassed: :vomit: anic: Then they look at me like "What did you do mom?"


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 19, 2008)

My dog runs.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 19, 2008)

Muffin has farted. I wasn't there to witness it, but my bf says he heard it.:shock:


----------



## queenadreena (Mar 19, 2008)

>____> I found it extremely cute, but my boyfriend thought it was gross when I told _him._


----------



## cheryl (Mar 19, 2008)

Umm i won't mention this to my boys,as then they will start blaming the bunnies all the time :rollseyes


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 19, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Um... I have Reveille... the rabbit who snores and snorts. Her and I were in the same room, alone, watching TV and somebody *broke wind* and it weren't me..
> 
> * She also had a very surprised look on her face...*


ROFLOL....I can just picture her surprise..."What just popped outta me?? What the heck WAS that?!"

I've also heard suspicious...um...whispers of air from my buns...lol!

I'm sorry...I must be hangin' around an eight-year-old too much...this subject has me giggling!!


----------

